# I recently discovered that the red pill is totally legit



## koalendo (Apr 26, 2021)

so I've been reading and watching red pill stuff for a while and I agree with some parts and disagree with few others, and since I live in a Muslim country where dating outside of marriage is basically non-existent, I couldn't have my own experience with women and judge how true this red-pill stuff is.

but holy fuck, my older brother is having problems with his fiance recently and it's like a live red pill display, all the stuff about holding frame, passing shit tests, having other options, all these stuff are true and unfortunately, my brother is so tamed and naive, he's going through a tough time because of it.

I think most of the red-pill can be summarized in this:
you gotta have other options and not be afraid of ending a relationship, you can do that if your a high-value man(rich and attractive), if a woman sees that you can replace her with a woman that is just as good as hers or even better while she most likely wouldn't be able to get a man that's just as good as you she will be afraid of breaking up with you and she will treat you better.


----------



## koalendo (Apr 26, 2021)

b


----------



## warpsociety (Apr 26, 2021)

true. Only problem is when people get obsessed with it as a “lifestyle”, it’s just a philosophy.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 28, 2021)

koalendo said:


> all the stuff about holding frame, passing shit tests, having other options, all these stuff are true


Enjoys, watching redpillers holding frame, against each other.
LOL

tbh. Redpill coaches. |The redpill examples. |They bitch about women, and single moms and so on. And they bitch about each other or any opinion that is different. And they bitch about women having had to many men and spreading their legs, WHILE at the same time saying to dump a woman if she takes more than 3 meetings to get intimate with you.

they are walking contradictions, and hypocrits


----------



## koalendo (Apr 28, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Enjoys, watching redpillers holding frame, against each other.
> LOL
> 
> tbh. Redpill coaches. |The redpill examples. |They bitch about women, and single moms and so on. And they bitch about each other or any opinion that is different. And they bitch about women having had to many men and spreading their legs, WHILE at the same time saying to dump a woman if she takes more than 3 meetings to get intimate with you.
> ...



I saw that video, yeah you would be retarded if you need a "coach" just don't get too deep into this stuff, the last paragraph of my post summarizes it well, you don't need much more of what is written there


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (Apr 28, 2021)

not a word


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (Apr 28, 2021)

i saw muslim and country all i can tell u is its over for you


----------



## Lihito (Apr 28, 2021)

Just be a dark colored individual living in a dangerous habitat talking about not releasing your Reproductive fluids theorem


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 28, 2021)

koalendo said:


> I saw that video, yeah you would be retarded if you need a "coach" just don't get too deep into this stuff, the last paragraph of my post summarizes it well, you don't need much more of what is written there


I dunno what the RedPill mean./

But your summery is good.
It being: Be attractive - have options, don't be weak and pussy, make sure your own wants get satisfied also and fight for that, be willing to walk naway when it gets to bad and no real hope for it getting significantly better.


----------



## Lars (Apr 28, 2021)

Just combine redpill and blackpill knowledge and you are set


----------



## APJ (Apr 28, 2021)

koalendo said:


> I think most of the red-pill can be summarized in this:
> you gotta have other options and not be afraid of ending a relationship, you can do that if your a high-value man(rich and attractive), if a woman sees that you can replace her with a woman that is just as good as hers or even better while she most likely wouldn't be able to get a man that's just as good as you she will be afraid of breaking up with you and she will treat you better.


Problem is if (1) she’s genuinely the best you can get but you don’t occupy that role for her and/or (2) you are emotionally invested in her

she can call your bluff and you chances are you won’t leave as you can’t easily replace her as she can you, and/or it may cause a lot of emotional pain.

Can’t really think of a workaround for this other than to do significant looksmaxxing and statusmaxxing in the relationship so your bargaining position gets stronger and stronger (she will actually work against you doing this here). As you improve, better options might present themselves though, so this might make it dissatisfying, there seems to be no easy answer


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 28, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Just combine redpill and blackpill knowledge and you are set


Take the crimsonpill.


----------

